# New Type Bulb in Golf VI?



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

Noticed this unknown type bulb when I looked in my Golf VI. Its for the DRL/Main beam , a H15 by Osram. However I could not find any other information about it anywhere


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

yep... new type of bulb.
Looks like a sucessor to the H4 bulb to me (the shield under the low beam filament)


----------

